# a few pics of some of my frogs



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

r. fantastica white banded 


















r. benedicta shucushuyacu

















r. sirensis highland


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

r. variabilis southern


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Very nice frogs! I want all of them

John


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i took all the photos with my cellphone. the pics don't do them justice. i guess i know what birthday present i want 



FroggyKnight said:


> Very nice frogs! I want all of them
> 
> John


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

whitethumb said:


> i took all the photos with my cellphone. the pics don't do them justice. i guess i know what birthday present i want


I can't imagine how nice they look in person. 

Which do you like more, your standard bennies or the WB fants? I'm starting to plan a build for one species or the other, but I can't decide which I'm gonna go with...


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

hmmm... if i had to choose one, i like my white bandeds more. maybe because they're my newest frogs or that my probable male is crazy bold. i see him 100% of the time. i also want to add that the bennies are crazy fast. 



FroggyKnight said:


> I can't imagine how nice they look in person.
> 
> Which do you like more, your standard bennies or the WB fants? I'm starting to plan a build for one species or the other, but I can't decide which I'm gonna go with...


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks! I have been kinda leaning toward the fants, but benedicta was one of the first thumbs I ever saw in person and I find the bright red head really stunning.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

here's another pic of my white banded


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

a benny tadpole


----------



## DRMNBIG (Dec 16, 2012)

Solid collection of thumbs. Good work


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you 
another pic of one of my bennies


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

just caught my male transporting a tadpole!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Thats always a fun sight

John


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

r. sirensis highland belly shot


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

awesome collection, someday i hope to get some highlands.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i can't find the tadpole he transported. i have a feeling it's in the parents favorite brom but it's not visable.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i got a really good shot


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's a strange question: How long (in inches) is an adult thumb?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

About an inch or so. I haven't tried to measure mine myself so I can only guesstimate.

Great pic of the lamasi

John


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

here is a good thread to give you an idea of thumbnail sizes. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ranitomeya/71301-thumbnail-sizes-2.html



InvertaHerp said:


> Here's a strange question: How long (in inches) is an adult thumb?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you  



FroggyKnight said:


> About an inch or so. I haven't tried to measure mine myself so I can only guesstimate.
> 
> Great pic of the lamasi
> 
> John


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

whitethumb said:


> here is a good thread to give you an idea of thumbnail sizes.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ranitomeya/71301-thumbnail-sizes-2.html


Thats a great list, I'm very happy someone took the time to make it!

John


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

your collection is awesome! I currently have 2/4 of what you have and hopefully I can get the varadero fantastica!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

those varadero fants look awesome. i'd like to work with them.



tongo said:


> your collection is awesome! I currently have 2/4 of what you have and hopefully I can get the varadero fantastica!


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

tongo said:


> I currently have 2/4 of what you have


Also known in some countries as "1/2" 

Reduce your fractions!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

benny eggs... should be hatching any day now


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Love bennies!! If you ever get overrun by them and want to get rid of some my door is open i have a beautiful big viv waiting for a group!!(and my wallet to have some cash in it) 

good luck with them!!!!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

haha... i'll let you know when i'm overrun by benny froglets 



dgibbons1 said:


> Love bennies!! If you ever get overrun by them and want to get rid of some my door is open i have a beautiful big viv waiting for a group!!(and my wallet to have some cash in it)
> 
> good luck with them!!!!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

caught a really good benedicta pic


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

hunting


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

my male r. variabilis southern


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful choice of thumbs! Thanks for sharing! 

-Chris


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

you're welcome. thank you for taking the time to comment. i'm not sure which thumbs i'm getting next. i do like the varadero fants. 



kitcolebay said:


> Beautiful choice of thumbs! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> -Chris


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

I dont know if you were opening it up for voting or not but i vote varadero fants!! i wont be able to get them for a long time but at least if you do i get to see some great pictures of them


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

can i vote too? lol i vote for them too. we'll see.



dgibbons1 said:


> I dont know if you were opening it up for voting or not but i vote varadero fants!! i wont be able to get them for a long time but at least if you do i get to see some great pictures of them


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

got two white bandeds from u.e. today. 

i'm hoping this is male








this one appears female


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

here's a pic that's in a little better lighting


----------



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

Sweet little collection of frogs, nice pics


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you 


dsaundry said:


> Sweet little collection of frogs, nice pics


----------



## roy hunt (Mar 31, 2007)

Just curious, how did you get lucky enough to obtain highland sirensis. I have tried and tried to obtain these frogs. I can't even get on waiting list.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i have a group of 5. patience, luck and money go a long way.



roy hunt said:


> Just curious, how did you get lucky enough to obtain highland sirensis. I have tried and tried to obtain these frogs. I can't even get on waiting list.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Someone has some for sale right now...


----------



## roy hunt (Mar 31, 2007)

Care to share who has some for sale right now...


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

one of my female southerns


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

its been a great week in the frog room.... sirensis highland eggs and white banded eggs!!!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

can we get some full tank shots?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

just get a benny transporting
















benny full tank shot


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

here's a pic of the preggers


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice frogs! I like especially your fants and sirensis! Congrats


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you, i've got some white banded fant tads.



rigel10 said:


> Very nice frogs! I like especially your fants and sirensis! Congrats


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

my benedicta shucushuyacu almost done absorbing his tail.


----------



## SilverLynx (Aug 29, 2013)

Looking good! Can't wait to see these little dudes in person!

Thanks,
Lane, aka, SilverLynx


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

my male white banded


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

That is a stunning collection! Wow


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you 



L8apex said:


> That is a stunning collection! Wow


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

one of my female southerns posing








my benedicta shucushuyacu tad taken without flash


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

one of my female white banded fants posing. the light from the viv makes her orange crown appear lighter than it really is.


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Great pics of the thumbs and Vivs Damien!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks david, i tried getting my bennies but they weren't exactly thrilled to get their glamor shots


NM Crawler said:


> Great pics of the thumbs and Vivs Damien!


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Great photos and beautiful frogs. I am very impressed by the fantastica photos. Its very hard to get good photos of such a shy frog.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you. she's one of my boldest frogs. 


Amphinityfrogs said:


> Great photos and beautiful frogs. I am very impressed by the fantastica photos. Its very hard to get good photos of such a shy frog.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

finally caught some good shots


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

one of my highlands out and about


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you to a very good friend i have some oophaga rio teribe


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

caught a good photo of my male r. fantastica white banded


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

here's a pic of my 2nd female white banded fant


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congratulations! These your fants are fantastic!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you, 


rigel10 said:


> Congratulations! These your fants are fantastic!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

just got a trio of rio broncos


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

They look awesome. Good luck with them


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks. It's really hard to capture their colors.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

My sexy male rio bronco


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

One of my female rio broncos


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

New rio broncos, i got 2.3


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Mamma mia! These Rio Branco are absolutely stunning! Compliments


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Wish my camera would do these frogs justice


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks man, they're really nice



rigel10 said:


> Mamma mia! These Rio Branco are absolutely stunning! Compliments


----------



## Slurpeesnow (Feb 13, 2014)

Southerns are fantastic, nice and plump on the glass


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you. Southerns are real active and always breed for me. They're a really nice frog



Slurpeesnow said:


> Southerns are fantastic, nice and plump on the glass


----------

